# Purple Diesel Craigslist Weed



## killakc916 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm sure this has already been talked about. Now that CO has legalized it, people in my city are posting ads for "Free MMJ" etc. When you read, some say "I'm taking donations for the cultivation costs and giving gifts to those who I feel deserve it" lol. Called this random ass guy at 11:30 PM and he texts me his address so I can come get my 8th. What a country... 

Anyway, the weed isn't too bad. Found a seed in my eighth and squeezed it but it popped. But just the one seed in the whole bag. I'm guessing he left the plants in flower a bit too long and they wanted to go hermie on him. Pretty cool though if you ask me. I know I wouldn't be texting some random guy my address, but I'm glad it's an option for me while I'm waiting for my babies to grow up haha. I can usually get a whole ounce of some good (whothefuckknows) for $150 so when that's not around I feel bad for paying $30 for an 8th.

What are some of the prices in your areas?


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Feb 7, 2013)

Same deal here in Washington state. Craigslist has been packed with Mmj listings for a while now. Qp's of top notch pop up for as low as $500.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 8, 2013)

i wish texas 3500 to 4000 a pound 300 to 350 oz 60 to 50 8th 20 a gram


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 8, 2013)

iSmokealottaweed said:


> Same deal here in Washington state. Craigslist has been packed with Mmj listings for a while now. Qp's of top notch pop up for as low as $500.


haha yep top notch  with mites, pm and hair from their pets


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 8, 2013)

colonuggs said:


> haha yep top notch  with mites, pm and hair from their pets



dont forget the seeds!


----------



## LogicTime (Feb 8, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i wish texas 3500 to 4000 a pound 300 to 350 oz 60 to 50 8th 20 a gram



20 a gram? Seriously thats terrible.


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 8, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i wish texas 3500 to 4000 a pound 300 to 350 oz 60 to 50 8th 20 a gram


Nah, you can find suppliers in tx with $2400/lb $260/oz $45/8th but it's always 20 a gram haha just gotta look around


----------



## Ghettobird209 (Feb 8, 2013)

Whats everyones "good" level though? here in nor cal BOMB , like were talkn murder is around 800 a qp , if you want a oz jus a oz its 250. now were talkin murder el flameo, Everyone in cali can get that "Good" as well but its no fire, 400 a qp, 100 a zip jus a zip by it self, so yah dependent really on what your level of "good" is.


----------



## HomoPig (Feb 9, 2013)

20$ A Gram it's terrible ? lol..
Come to Ireland 20 Euros a gram ~ 28-30$ a gram. 
And hard to find. Well.. for person like me. It's hard to find.
Last time I got some random 3g shit for 60 Euros 85++$


----------



## Twitch (Feb 9, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Nah, you can find suppliers in tx with $2400/lb $260/oz $45/8th but it's always 20 a gram haha just gotta look around


lol i have that shirt 
and yes you can find it for those prices but its shit if you want kill in this state at the least you are 
paying 3500 lol thats what the grower sell it for out here


----------



## Koenig Bud (Feb 9, 2013)

But if people want to pay those stupid prices, then i guess let them. And if they want to smoke spider mites, let them, and if they want to smoke moldy shit and have to sift through the stalks and shit for 10 minutes just to get enough together for a doobie, then let them.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 9, 2013)

Koenig Bud said:


> But if people want to pay those stupid prices, then i guess let them. And if they want to smoke spider mites, let them, and if they want to smoke moldy shit and have to sift through the stalks and shit for 10 minutes just to get enough together for a doobie, then let them.


was that in response to my post?


----------

